# Five Key Tips to Wonderful Wiring: Doing it Right the First Time is the Only Way to E



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Working on a marine electrical system is a near certainty if you're a hands-on boat owner. It doesn't matter if your foray into the jungle of your boat's wiring is voluntary - adding electronics or accessories, or involuntary - troubleshooting and repairing an electrical malfunction, there is a right way to get the job done. [...] 

More...


----------

